# 18 Amazing Places To Visit In Britain In 2014



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Stuck for ideas for when you finally can put away the galoshes?

Article aimed at American tourists, but may give ideas to some of you on here.

Provides some useful dates.

Courtesy of BuzzFeed.

Click for Link

R  ger


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd go with 5 of them and leave the others. It is a varied list and it will show visitors a good cross section of England & Wales. Not sure it's done Scotland justice though.

My five would be:

Pencil Museum
Blenheim Palace
National Forest Way
Dorset
Devil's Bridge


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Jorvik Viking Centre? Are they having a laugh? Americans are used to Disney, Sea World and Universal and would regard Jorvik as very very amateurish.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

6 & 12 can definitely "take a hike" so far as I'm concerned and as said at least half the others wouldn't warrant the diesel wasted by the detour.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder who came up with that lot. 

If I was Johnny Foreigner thinking of coming here and thought thats the best the UK can offer I dont think I would bother coming.

One or two good ones but Standing in a field in Northumberland in the middle of the night in February. Really?

Go all the way to the Lake District which really is probably the jewel of the UK's top places to visit and what do they suggest you do there? A pencil Museum FFS!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I assume the list is one persons opinion. Dundee!! are you joking. When the waterfront is finished in about five years time maybe. How about a view of the Forth bridge from either end or better still in one of the small boats that take tourist out on the river.

Stirling Castle.

One of many whisky distillery tours, my favourite is Lagavulin on Islay.

Fort George.

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

prof20 said:


> Stuck for ideas for when you finally can put away the galoshes?
> 
> Article aimed at American tourists, but may give ideas to some of you on here.
> 
> ...


That's posh Ro  ger, we say wellies in the south :lol: :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Blobsta said:


> prof20 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuck for ideas for when you finally can put away the galoshes?
> ...


In my experience galoshes and wellies are two different things. Galoshes are what I used to wear as a wee lass for walking on wet sand in Morecombe Bay- i.e. rubber shoes that don't even come up to the ankle. Modern versions are found at every seaside bucket and spade shop.
Well we all know what wellies are!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

We have been to 6 of those on the list but havent been to the Deep in Hull and that is only 10 miles from me as the crow flies


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Alright Sysinfo, wellies - galoshes are overboots.

R  ger


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> I'd go with 5 of them and leave the others. It is a varied list and it will show visitors a good cross section of England & Wales. Not sure it's done Scotland justice though.
> 
> My five would be:
> 
> ...


So many lovely places in Scotland missed out.
Hull's The Deep is excellent, great views wonderful for children and a great cafe.

sue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

suedew said:


> Brock said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with 5 of them and leave the others. It is a varied list and it will show visitors a good cross section of England & Wales. Not sure it's done Scotland justice though.
> ...


Hey up..

+1 your not wrong..

ray.


----------

